# Test du MacBook Pro Retina



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai décidé de vous faire un petit test du MBPR, pour rendre service aux indécis ou à ceux qui attendent leur précieux!

J'ai le modèle de base: 2.3Ghz, 256 SSD, 8Go ram.

*Esthétique:*
Qualité Apple, franchement c'est un très très bel objet rien à redire là dessus.

*Ecran:*
Si vous avez un iPad 3, niveau couleurs c'est selon moi très proche. C'est bien contrasté et la définition rend le tout presque irréaliste, c'est une expérience à part, et c'est magnifique.
Au début je l'ai confondu avec un MBP 17" car la bordure noire autour de l'écran a fortement diminué et ça donne une illusion d'un écran beaucoup plus grand.
Il y a encore pas mal d'apps non optimisées mais ce n'est pas gênant (sauf peut être photoshop ou c'est un peu bizarre).

Scaling: je me disais que ça allait être un peu juste 1440*900 d'espace, mais au final je ressent pas le besoin de plus.
La qualité en 1680 et en 1920 est très très bonne, c'est utilisable en 1680, mais en 1920 ça commence à devenir vraiment petit et je pense que ça ferait mal aux yeux au bout d'un moment.
Le changement de "mode" se fait en environ 1 seconde, voire quasi instantané.





Film 1080p en plein écran. Le scaling ne change rien en plein écran.


*Performances/Températures:*
Démarrage ultra rapide, j'ai pas chronométré mais c'est dans les 10-15 secondes.
Fluidité au rendez-vous, mais léger lag dans le scrolling de certaines pages web genre une timeline facebook ou même cette rédaction de post. Attention je dis pas que ça rame, mais c'est pas aussi fluide que finder par exemple, le scaling a clairement un impact sur les performances et ça se voit sur le défilement des pages web. En mode 1920 le lag est bien perceptible.

Petit test de performance, pas de score geekbench ou autre benchmark ici, je vous dis mon ressenti et la température.

En utilisation "normale" (Safari avec 4-5 onglets, mail, calendar, 2-3 finders):  34-39°   silence total.

J'ai ensuite tenté de mettre à genou la bête... 

Situation:
Safari avec 9 onglets avec youtube sur lecture d'une vidéo en 4K
Photoshop avec un collage .tiff de 30 mégapixels et 740Mo sur lequel j'ai appliqué différents filtres et 5 autres RAW de 16MP et 30-45Mo
Lightroom
Lecture d'un .mkv en 1080p de 18Go
Finder, mail ...


Résultat:




La température maximum atteinte a été de 83°
J'ai à peine entendu le ventilateur, silence quasi total
La vidéo en 4K est saccadée, mais fluide par moment
La vidéo en 1080p est parfaitement fluide, le scrolling est pas tout à fait instantané mais presque.
OSX est resté PARFAITEMENT fluide, mission control, exposé, switch entre les apps en plein écran... 100% fluide.
J'ai utilisé au maximum 7.2 Go de ram (il a fallu que j'applique 4 fois le filtre smart wide angle et Liquify sur mon panorama de 40MP :mouais: ), aucun swap.

Au final j'ai économisé 1000&#8364; car je voulais le 2.6 avec 16go de ram, et je suis bien content car les 8 suffisent largement pour un usage non pro.


Plus de photos ici:
http://imageshack.us/g/209/28510155.jpg/

Voilà! Je suis pas un pro des tests matos, donc soyez indulgents.. 
Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas.


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (14 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ce test/avis qui va en aider plus d'un je pense concernant la chauffe ( moi le premier) !
Tu confirme donc qu'a ce niveaux là y a vraiment rien ? Pour l'instant 

Reste plus qu'a attendre les tests de pros, les annonces ( ou non) ) concernant la commercialisation de ses SSD flash particuliers  ! 

Merci a toi


----------



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

Mac_Or_ NotMac a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ce test/avis qui va en aider plus d'un je pense concernant la chauffe ( moi le premier) !
> Tu confirme donc qu'a ce niveaux là y a vraiment rien ? Pour l'instant
> 
> Reste plus qu'a attendre les tests de pros, les annonces ( ou non) ) concernant la commercialisation de ses SSD flash particuliers  !
> ...




Non je confirme qu'il n'y aucun problème de chauffe, pas d'inquiétudes à avoir.


----------



## Coyote bleu (14 Juin 2012)

Moi ce qui m'ennuie le plus dans tout ca ce sont les ralentissements dus à l'upscaling ... Sur de l'affichage de page web sur une bête de ce prix, ca le fait moyen quand meme :mouais:

Quand au 8 Go de RAM suffisant, je suis en partie rassuré. A savoir que c'est l'utilisation que je pourrai en avoir (Lightroom + PS CS6) mais forcement avec le mkv et YouTube en 4K en simultané bien sûre 

Donc dans une utilisation dense mais sans non plus chercher volontairement a le mettre à genoux, je pense que ça passe largement non ?


----------



## CultureMac (14 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ce test 
La différence du rendu de l'écran au niveau des textes est-elle flagrante en comparaison d'un MacBook pro non rétina ? Et concernant les ventilateurs même si le MacBook pro retina atteint plus de 80° les ventilateurs restent silencieux ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Juin 2012)

Tu peux tester : http://mac.softpedia.com/progDownload/SmallLuxGPU-Download-74713.html

Vu que Softpedia n'est pas clair, il faut cliquer sur le lien encardré :







Ca donnait ça sur le modèle 2011 :





Voilà des tests que j'avais fait pour comparer mon MacBook Pro 2,2 GHz 2011 à mon MacBook Pro 2010 :
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/temps-bruit-perfs-macbook-pro-15-2010-vs-2011-a-649432.html


----------



## bast1981 (14 Juin 2012)

Merci pour le teste et pour ton ressenti !!
Donc pas si chaud que ca même en charge c'est bien ca !!
Y en as qui aurons froid cette hiver mais c'est pas grave lol !!


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (14 Juin 2012)

Ta remarquer du "flou" quand t'es en définition Retina ? 
Entre les icones des applis retina et de ceux pas encore adaptés ?


----------



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'ennuie le plus dans tout ca ce sont les ralentissements dus à l'upscaling ... Sur de l'affichage de page web sur une bête de ce prix, ca le fait moyen quand meme :mouais:
> 
> Quand au 8 Go de RAM suffisant, je suis en partie rassuré. A savoir que c'est l'utilisation que je pourrai en avoir (Lightroom + PS CS6) mais forcement avec le mkv et YouTube en 4K en simultané bien sûre
> 
> Donc dans une utilisation dense mais sans non plus chercher volontairement a le mettre à genoux, je pense que ça passe largement non ?



Oui ça passe à l'aise. 16Go pour faire des compositions pro sous photoshop ou de l'édition vidéo.



CultureMac a dit:


> Merci pour ce test
> La différence du rendu de l'écran au niveau des textes est-elle flagrante en comparaison d'un MacBook pro non rétina ? Et concernant les ventilateurs même si le MacBook pro retina atteint plus de 80° les ventilateurs restent silencieux ?



Oui, on les entends à peine, il faut coller l'oreille à coté pour les percevoir.



Mac_Or_ NotMac a dit:


> Ta remarquer du "flou" quand t'es en définition Retina ?
> Entre les icones des applis retina et de ceux pas encore adaptés ?



si tu regardes le screenshot, fait attention dans la barre d'état aux icônes (dropbox, istat) tu verras que c'est pixélisé.

Je vais mettre un screen de photoshop car il est un peu dégueu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Utilisation normale dans les 40° en moyenne.


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

boudillioue ça donne envie


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Juin 2012)

40°C en moyenne en bureautique, c'est bien. 

C'est en réel burn qu'on se pose des questions...


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

je m'attendais pas DU TOUT à ce qu'ils retravaillent la partie refroidissement du MBP retina, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont fait des prouesses...

leur systeme de pales est tout simplement nickel! 
mais alors les roulements doivent en prendre plein les dents! 
L'AC est plus que conseiller


----------



## Coyote bleu (14 Juin 2012)

Concernant la capture que tu as fait de Photoshop, c'est visiblement en 1440x900 (rétina), qu'en est il du 1680x1050 histoire de comparer


----------



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Concernant la capture que tu as fait de Photoshop, c'est visiblement en 1440x900 (rétina), qu'en est il du 1680x1050 histoire de comparer



Je viens de tester et ça change pas grande chose sur la qualité  , ça rétrécie et on gagne de l'espace.

Ca fait mal aux yeux je trouve. Je reste en 1440.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Juin 2012)

Tu ne verras rien de spécial sur une capture. Il faut une photo.

Bah, j'ai bien fait de prendre un classique en HiRes si c'est pas net sur un rétina.


----------



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

Regardez dans l'album imageshack que j'ai posté au début, j'ai mis un film 1080p dans les trois modes pour voir.


----------



## CultureMac (14 Juin 2012)

Si cela est possible pourrais-tu faire un photo de l'écran sur une page / fond noir et une autre sur une page / fond blanc pour voir la colorimétrie de l'écran ?


----------



## Coyote bleu (14 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Je viens de tester et ça change pas grande chose sur la qualité  , ça rétrécie et on gagne de l'espace.
> 
> Ca fait mal aux yeux je trouve. Je reste en 1440.



Désolé d'insister, mais quand tu dis que cela fait mal aux yeux c'est à cause de la taille qui est trop petite pour toi ou c'est l'upscale qui est désagréable à l'oeil :mouais:

Je pose en effet toutes ces questions car ayant actuellement un 15" en HiRes et je me suis réellement habitué au confort que procure cette résolution en terme "d'espace de travail" donc si je prend un retina je l'utiliserai principalement à cette résolution.

Au final, comme le dis Pascal_THT, si il n'est pas aussi "bon" voir meilleur que l"-'écran HiRes à cette résolution, je remettrai sérieusement en cause mon achat


----------



## mdgy (14 Juin 2012)

Merci Guuus pour ce test !

Lorsque tu as tenté "de mettre à genou la bête", la température de 83° est bien celle du CPU ?
Qu'en est-il de la température à la surface du clavier ou sur la coque où on pose ses mains?
Ce n'est pas trop désagréable?


----------



## Adrian G (14 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ce test!

J'ai lu qu'il n'y a plus la dalle en verre sur l'écran comme sur les autres MBP, est-ce vrai ?
Mais si j'ai bien compris l'écran Retina permet d'afficher en 2880*1800 non ? Pourquoi opter pour un affichage inférieur ?


----------



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> Si cela est possible pourrais-tu faire un photo de l'écran sur une page / fond noir et une autre sur une page / fond blanc pour voir la colorimétrie de l'écran ?



Pas trop la motivation ce soir, mais je peux te dire que les couleurs sont assez éclatantes et paraissent fidèles. 



Coyote bleu a dit:


> Désolé d'insister, mais quand tu dis que cela fait mal aux yeux c'est à cause de la taille qui est trop petite pour toi ou c'est l'upscale qui est désagréable à l'oeil :mouais:
> 
> Je pose en effet toutes ces questions car ayant actuellement un 15" en HiRes et je me suis réellement habitué au confort que procure cette résolution en terme "d'espace de travail" donc si je prend un retina je l'utiliserai principalement à cette résolution.
> 
> Au final, comme le dis Pascal_THT, si il n'est pas aussi "bon" voir meilleur que l"-'écran HiRes à cette résolution, je remettrai sérieusement en cause mon achat




Le retina est très légèrement plus net, après c'est plus la taille qui tire un peu sur ma vue.
Anandtech a même dit que le 1680 sur le MBPR est mieux que sur le MBP classique.


----------



## Coyote bleu (14 Juin 2012)

Adrian G a dit:


> Mais si j'ai bien compris l'écran Retina permet d'afficher en 2880*1800 non ? Pourquoi opter pour un affichage inférieur ?



C'est le concept du retina, l'oeil ne percoit plus les pixel. Donc dans ce cas, l'écran affiche une resolution disons "utile" de 1440x900, mais chaque pixel utile est en fait composé de 4 pixels.

En gros on a pas besoin d'une loupe, tout est juste beaucoup plus detaillé et fin (pas petit, fin ).

Par contre on ne gagne pas en espace de travail sans passer par l'upscale, ou plutot le downscale vu la facon dont procède ce MBP retina 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------




Guuus a dit:


> Le retina est très légèrement plus net, après c'est plus la taille qui tire un peu sur ma vue.
> Anandtech a même dit que le 1680 sur le MBPR est mieux que sur le MBP classique.



Ok merci beaucoup , j'avais bien lu l'article de Anandtech mais je souhaitais malgré tout avoir l'avis d'un utilisateur "lambda" (rien de péjoratif rassures toi ) afin de me rassurer sur ce point. Vu le prix de la bête, ce me ferait mal de me tromper, être finalement déçu et regretter mon ancien écran


----------



## Guuus (14 Juin 2012)

UPDATE:

J'ai lancé Parallels pour installer win7 et...  



En 1440*900, pas tro mal avec les polices en 150%, mais du coup on a plus trop d'espace bureau.




En 2880*1800... inutilisable sans un microscope 


Désolé pour les photos prises à l'arrache... :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------

Et le son des hauts parleurs est effectivement mieux que la normale, y a un bon effet stéréo je trouve.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h11 ----------

Test du SSD:

Lecture: 451MB/s
Ecriture: 413MB/s


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

413 en ecriture????


Ah ouais qd même ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Pour écrire aussi vite, c'est du Samsung SSD 830 en mSATA, c'est sûr. Et à mon avis, il doit y avoir quelques optimisations parce qu'habituellement c'est plus 490/300 Mo/s.

Edit : Ce sont les valeurs pour un 128 Go... Oups ! 

@ kolargol31, c'est pas lié au mSATA ou quoi que ce soit, n'importe quel Samsung SSD 830 donne ces perfs.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

purée ça calme qd même, le mSATA c'est pas mal à mes yeux là :love:

mais j'attends voir ce que vont faire OWC etc etc, car eux ils sont forts pour sortir des produits de hautes qualités


----------



## kalm (15 Juin 2012)

En 256 et 512 GB .on atteint approximativement ces débits avec le 830 sur diskspeed test  
Soit 
L/E 
470MB/s
et
400MB/s

Maintenant a voir d'une machine a l'autre ......


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

@ Kalm : Certains SSD mSATA de MacBook Air 2012 sont en SandForce SF-22xx... :rateau:


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

comme quoi ils devraient embaucher kalm pour leur donner des conseils


----------



## kalm (15 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> @ Kalm : Certains SSD mSATA de MacBook Air 2012 sont en SandForce SF-22xx... :rateau:



Yep, sortant d'une anesthésie j'ai vu vite fait .....
Au vu de diskspeed test il semble performant .
Mais comme d'hab ,hormis sur le 520Intel ,j'ai pas encore vu un SandForce2xxx  tenir la route niveau fiabilité ........


----------



## funnoam (15 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> léger lag dans le scrolling de certaines pages web genre une timeline facebook ou même cette rédaction de post. Attention je dis pas que ça rame, mais c'est pas aussi fluide que finder par exemple, le scaling a clairement un impact sur les performances et ça se voit sur le défilement des pages web. En mode 1920 le lag est bien perceptible.



NE VOUS INQUIETEZ PAS 

Le lag est normal pour le macbook pro retina. Safari rend les pages web à une résolution 2x fois supérieure pour le retina, et n'utilise PAS ENCORE l'acceleration matérielle pour le scrolling. 

Tout ceci est corrigé dans Mountain Lion ! Plusieurs utilisateurs ont installé la DP4 sur le MBP Retina et les lag dans le scrolling ont simplement disparus.


----------



## Coyote bleu (15 Juin 2012)

funnoam a dit:


> NE VOUS INQUIETEZ PAS
> 
> Le lag est normal pour le macbook pro retina. Safari rend les pages web à une résolution 2x fois supérieure pour le retina, et n'utilise PAS ENCORE l'acceleration matérielle pour le scrolling.
> 
> Tout ceci est corrigé dans Mountain Lion ! Plusieurs utilisateurs ont installé la DP4 sur le MBP Retina et les lag dans le scrolling ont simplement disparus.


 
Bonne nouvelle, ca faisait tache


----------



## Fil3 (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si les photos jpeg de 6 megapixels prisent avec un ancien appareil photo numérique (Sony DST-T9) sont plus belles avec cet écran Retina qu'avec un MacBookPro classique.
Le rendu et la qualité sont-ils meilleurs sur cet écran Retina? Voit-on vraiment la différence par rapport à un écran non Retina?


Je pensais que tous les MacBookPro 2012 auraient un écran Retina avec un 15 pouces à 1750Euros comme actuellement pour le non Retina.
Là il coute 2300 Euros.Je trouve que c'est un peu indécent d'acheter un ordinateur à ce prix.Mais à partir de l'année prochaine tous les MacBookPro seront Retina et si j'achete le modele non Retina et bien l'année prochaine je l'aurais dans le derrière (remarquez là aussi déjà avec ce prix).


PS: premier post


----------



## warazor (15 Juin 2012)

Guuus j'aurais une petite question pour toi

J'imagine que tu as pris le clavier azerty francais classique !?

je n'arrive pas a trouver des photos de la version azerty du macbook retina

Est ce que la configuration des touches du clavier est EXACTEMENT la même que sur un macbook pro 2011 ? (cf photo ci jointe, meme si c'est un 17 pouces sur la photo)







J'ai notamment peur pour la touche entrée, que celle ci ne se mette à ressembler aux claviers qwerty (hauteur identique aux autres touches)

Merci !


----------



## Guuus (15 Juin 2012)

warazor a dit:


> Guuus j'aurais une petite question pour toi
> 
> J'imagine que tu as pris le clavier azerty francais classique !?
> 
> ...







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


J'ai pris le package de fonds d'écran 2880*1800 sur interfacelift...  aie aie aie! attention les yeux ça envoi du lourd!!
Vous vous rendez pas compte avec la qualité pourrave de la photo, mais les brins d'herbes sur la photo sont incroyablement détaillés, équivalent à l'iPad 3 sans soucis (avec la distance à l'écran qui est naturellement plus élevée).

Le clavier semble être le même.

Vous noterez la faiblesse du reflet sur l'écran, le spot étant au plafond aligné avec l'écran.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

ouchhh tu veux dire qu'il y a plus de reflets??? comme promis par APPLE???


----------



## Guuus (15 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ouchhh tu veux dire qu'il y a plus de reflets??? comme promis par APPLE???



Non je dis pas ça mais regarde la photo c'est avec un spot en plein sur l'écran et le reflet est très limité.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

oui oui c'est ce que je dis, 

si tu as la possibilité de prendre une photo avec toi un peu comme celle ci de jour?

pour voir si les reflets sont comme cela?


----------



## Guuus (15 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> oui oui c'est ce que je dis,
> 
> si tu as la possibilité de prendre une photo avec toi un peu comme celle ci de jour?
> 
> pour voir si les reflets sont comme cela?



Yep, il faut juste attendre qu'il fasse jour !


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

vi vi vi je suis plus à ça près 

mici


----------



## liittle-piianist (15 Juin 2012)

J'ai une petite question, bien qu'inutilisable en 2880*1800, la virtualisation de W7 reste-elle fluide ?!

Bon et une deuxieme ... , un avis sur l'autonomie ?!


----------



## Guuus (15 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> J'ai une petite question, bien qu'inutilisable en 2880*1800, la virtualisation de W7 reste-elle fluide ?!
> 
> Bon et une deuxieme ... , un avis sur l'autonomie ?!



Parfaitement fluide, pas de scaling ou de HiDPI dans win7 donc c'est ultra rapide, le démarrage de windows doit prendre dans les 15 secondes à peine...


Je suis amoureux de l'écran... :rose:
Photo en 16MP de l'écran.. un peu dégueu mais bon ça montre un peu la définition et ce que ça donne avec un fond d'écran adapté


----------



## Anouanou (15 Juin 2012)

Tes fonds d'écrans tu les prends sur quel site?


----------



## Guuus (15 Juin 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Tes fonds d'écrans tu les prends sur quel site?



interfacelift.com

Le meilleur.


----------



## Anouanou (16 Juin 2012)

Merci.


----------



## CultureMac (16 Juin 2012)

Petite question : est-il livré avec l'adaptateur secteur pour brancher directement l'alimentation sur le secteur ( je ne parle pas de la rallonge secteur ) ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## babiben (16 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai une petite question à poser à Guuus en particulier:
As-tu essayé de jouer à des jeux vidéos assez gourmands pour voir ce que ça donnait? Parce que je me suis également commandé ce petit bijoux mardi dernier mais il n'arrivera que le 6 juillet!!!


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juin 2012)

ben il est 50% plu spuissant que la 6770M et vu que cette derniere n'etait pas super pourrie 

cela promet!


----------



## babiben (16 Juin 2012)

Mais le fait que ce soit "rétina" va changer quelque chose ou pas (niveau performance)? Ca ne risque pas de laguer davantage?


----------



## Guuus (16 Juin 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> Petite question : est-il livré avec l'adaptateur secteur pour brancher directement l'alimentation sur le secteur ( je ne parle pas de la rallonge secteur ) ? Merci d'avance.



Oui y a la rallonge plus le petit embout pour brancher directement sans la rallonge.



babiben a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai une petite question à poser à Guuus en particulier:
> As-tu essayé de jouer à des jeux vidéos assez gourmands pour voir ce que ça donnait? Parce que je me suis également commandé ce petit bijoux mardi dernier mais il n'arrivera que le 6 juillet!!!



Non je vais acheter Diablo 3 mais j'attends la fin des exams... je prends pas un un tel risque  



babiben a dit:


> Mais le fait que ce soit "rétina" va changer quelque chose ou pas (niveau performance)? Ca ne risque pas de laguer davantage?




Tout dépend de la résolution à laquelle tu joues, si tu joues en 2880*1800 c'est certain que les FPS vont être divisés quasiment par deux par rapport à 1440*900.


----------



## babiben (16 Juin 2012)

Ok merci à tous les deux pour vos réponses!!


----------



## clement-t (16 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt m'acheter le MacBook Pro Retina (Je me tate encore parce que il n'y pas le wifi ac et  la batterie n'a pas eu de grands changements). Donc J'ai compris que le disque dur flash interne a un débit aux alentours de 400 MB/S. 
Le problème c'est que 500 Go ou 750 Go ça va être limite pour moi avec mes centaines de rushs full HD ! 

J'ai vu alors sur Lacie http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10549 ces disques durs donc si je chaîne plusieurs modèles en SSD ou même HDD j'aurais un débit supérieur que celui de l'ordinateur ? Ou Lacie ceux sont trompés sur leur site ? 

D'ailleurs en étant souvent en mobilité un disque dur externe (sans alimentation)  avec l'USB 3.0 peut être bien pour monté sur Final Cut Pro X ?

Désole pour le paragraphe incompréhensible ..


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

clement-t a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais bientôt m'acheter le MacBook Pro Retina (Je me tate encore parce que il n'y pas le wifi ac et  la batterie n'a pas eu de grands changements). Donc J'ai compris que le disque dur flash interne a un débit aux alentours de 400 MB/S.
> Le problème c'est que 500 Go ou 750 Go ça va être limite pour moi avec mes centaines de rushs full HD !
> ...



Bonjour, A l'heure actuelle, combien de personne ont reellement besoin du wifi AC ?! La plupart des box sur la marche, ne sont meme pas equipe en N ..

Oui on a des debits mesurés a plus de 400 Mo/s en moyenne 

Non non, Lacie ne s'est pas trompe.


----------



## CultureMac (16 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Oui y a la rallonge plus le petit embout pour brancher directement sans la rallonge.



Merci de ta réponse. Dernière petite question de ma part : qu'en est-il de la surface de l'écran ( protégé par une dalle en verre ou l'écran est semblable à l'écran du macbook air ? ). Merci d'avance.


----------



## kiri_le_clown (16 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> interfacelift.com
> 
> Le meilleur.



Je ne peux pas te laisser dire ça ! ^^

ThePaperWall arrive à rivaliser, selon moi  (même si pour le moment en 2880x1800 y'en a pas beaucoup  )


----------



## clement-t (16 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Bonjour, A l'heure actuelle, combien de personne ont reellement besoin du wifi AC ?! La plupart des box sur la marche, ne sont meme pas equipe en N ..
> 
> Oui on a des debits mesurés a plus de 400 Mo/s en moyenne
> 
> Non non, Lacie ne s'est pas trompe.



Oui c'est sur je suis entièrement d'accord (mais bon j'utilise l'airport extreme donc je l'aurais mis a jour pour le ac qui peut être pratique pour les transferts de fichiers via le réseau ! Et puis vu que c'est un achat sur le long terme (très long même) pour 4 5 ans c'est dommage quoi. J'hésite encore d'acheter un normal 2012 puis l'année prochaine prendre le nouveau retint.

Et bah dis donc les débits sont alors hallucinant !! Mais alors en reliant deux disques dur thunderbolt (ce qui revient assez cher !!) les 4 disques durs sont en raid 0 ? Et que me conseille tu entre le transport avec l'USB 3 sans alimentation débit de 70MB/S ou ces disques durs pour du montage avec des rush Full HD ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

clement-t a dit:


> Oui c'est sur je suis entièrement d'accord (mais bon j'utilise l'airport extreme donc je l'aurais mis a jour pour le ac qui peut être pratique pour les transferts de fichiers via le réseau ! Et puis vu que c'est un achat sur le long terme (très long même) pour 4 5 ans c'est dommage quoi. J'hésite encore d'acheter un normal 2012 puis l'année prochaine prendre le nouveau retint.
> 
> Et bah dis donc les débits sont alors hallucinant !! Mais alors en reliant deux disques dur thunderbolt (ce qui revient assez cher !!) les 4 disques durs sont en raid 0 ? Et que me conseille tu entre le transport avec l'USB 3 sans alimentation débit de 70MB/S ou ces disques durs pour du montage avec des rush Full HD ?



La borne airport extreme, ne supporte pas la norme AC. Tu sais, le wifi N existe depuis un bout de temps (plusieurs annee) .. et Franchement ?! J'en vois pas beaucoup .. Les fournisseurs viennent juste de s'y mettre ..

Oui les debits sont super bon !! Non ils ne sont pas en Raid 0 les un par rapport aux autres .. A l'interieur tu as 2 disques ..

Example : si tu prends un DD 1To (2 * 500) Si tu choisis d'utiliser le RAID 0 (1To de capacite) si RAID 1 (500Go).

J'aime bien les disque dur en USB 3.0, ils offrent bien sur un meilleur compris capacite / prix, mais sont cependant plus faible. Cependant, les films FULL HD, ne requiert pas la vitesse maximale du port USB3.0


----------



## clement-t (16 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> La borne airport extreme, ne supporte pas la norme AC. Tu sais, le wifi N existe depuis un bout de temps (plusieurs annee) .. et Franchement ?! J'en vois pas beaucoup .. Les fournisseurs viennent juste de s'y mettre ..
> 
> Oui les debits sont super bon !! Non ils ne sont pas en Raid 0 les un par rapport aux autres .. A l'interieur tu as 2 disques ..
> 
> ...



Oui c'est sur mais je pense que le AC va arriver chez apple dans 1 ou 2 ans  

Sais tu par hasard pourquoi ce disque Lacie 2big a un débit  plus important ? Il atteint les 319 Mo/s alors que l'autre un peu plus de 100 Mo/s !! 

Et pour sauvegarder tous ce petit monde (comme je vais utiliser le Raid 0) le mieux est un NAS en Raid 5 ou 6 ? 

Tu penses que un disque USB 3.0 comme le Rikiki de Lacie est suffisant pour gérer BEAUCOUP de films HD avec Final Cut Pro X pendant le montage ? 

Merci pour toutes ces réponses !


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

clement-t a dit:


> Oui c'est sur mais je pense que le AC va arriver chez apple dans 1 ou 2 ans
> 
> Sais tu par hasard pourquoi ce disque Lacie 2big a un débit  plus important ? Il atteint les 319 Mo/s alors que l'autre un peu plus de 100 Mo/s !!
> 
> ...



J'ai pas compris ta question ... tu peux envoyer les liens vers lacie ?!

J'aime bien le principe du RAID 5 .. par contre ca reste des solutions extrements couteuse (min 3 disques) .. Le RAID 6, j'ai jamais eu en pratique, donc aucun avis .. Et attention, prends un NAS de qualité sinon, tu vas pleurer au niveau des performances .. ^_^

Bah je sais pas trop comment fonctionne Final Cut Pro, mais ca doit etre sous forme de projet, donc le plus long c'est de mettre tes films HD sur ton DD, apres pour la gestion des projets, c'est pas couteut. Donc je pense que de l'USB 3.0 suffit 

Mais attend d'autres avis que le miens


----------



## clement-t (16 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> J'ai pas compris ta question ... tu peux envoyer les liens vers lacie ?!
> 
> J'aime bien le principe du RAID 5 .. par contre ca reste des solutions extrements couteuse (min 3 disques) .. Le RAID 6, j'ai jamais eu en pratique, donc aucun avis .. Et attention, prends un NAS de qualité sinon, tu vas pleurer au niveau des performances .. ^_^
> 
> ...



D'accord je vais attendre mais bon je pense que le Thunderbolt c'est l'avenir  Donc voila c'est de l'investissement mais qui durera dans le temps. Je pensais prendre un Nas chez Lacie : 5big Network 2 car Lacie est de très bonne qualité (par rapport à tous leurs produits que j'ai testé) et je pourrais évoluer dans le temps avec le nombre de disques durs. Est ce que tu en as un à me conseiller ? 

Donc :
- Le Lacie Little Big Disk a une vitesse lecture de 190 Mo/s et est composé de deux disques durs pour les performances ;
- Le Lacie 2big a lui une vitesse lecture de 327 Mo/s et est composé lui aussi de deux disques.

Pourquoi les deux périphériques ont des vitesses complément différentes alors que leur procédé est le même ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

clement-t a dit:


> d'accord je vais attendre mais bon je pense que le thunderbolt c'est l'avenir  donc voila c'est de l'investissement mais qui durera dans le temps. Je pensais prendre un nas chez lacie : 5big network 2 car lacie est de très bonne qualité (par rapport à tous leurs produits que j'ai testé) et je pourrais évoluer dans le temps avec le nombre de disques durs. Est ce que tu en as un à me conseiller ?
> 
> Donc :
> - le lacie little big disk a une vitesse lecture de 190 mo/s et est composé de deux disques durs pour les performances ;
> ...



[edit]


----------



## Neutre0 (16 Juin 2012)

Pourquoi personne ne parle du fait que c'est composant sont tous ou quasiment tous soudés et que la seule pièce changeable facilement et le pad je pense ? Ça ne vous dérange pas ?


----------



## clement-t (16 Juin 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> Pourquoi personne ne parle du fait que c'est composant sont tous ou quasiment tous soudés et que la seule pièce changeable facilement (et le pad je pense ?) ? Ça ne vous dérange pas ?



Qu'est ce tu veux faire aller te plaindre a apple ? Si tu aimes pas achète le normal avant qu'il disparaisse !


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> Pourquoi personne ne parle du fait que c'est composant sont tous ou quasiment tous soudés et que la seule pièce changeable facilement et le pad je pense ? Ça ne vous dérange pas ?



Le titre c'est "test du Mackbook pro Retina". Et tu veux qu'on lui demande quoi ?! ..


----------



## Guuus (16 Juin 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> Pourquoi personne ne parle du fait que c'est composant sont tous ou quasiment tous soudés et que la seule pièce changeable facilement et le pad je pense ? Ça ne vous dérange pas ?



C'est seulement la ram et le SSD qui comptent, le reste on s'en fou. Et il faut juste choisir la bonne machine à l'achat et voilà! Après c'est la garantie qui se débrouille pour réparer, si ils ont besoin de tout changer c'est leur problème... 


Par contre OSX aime pas mon boitier Raid USB3, l'utilitaire JMicron fait planter toute la machine


----------



## Neutre0 (16 Juin 2012)

C'est parc que, j'ai vue un article qui disait ça. C'est claire que pendant la garantie, ils sont obligés de changer ce qu'il faut, mais je suppose qu'un appareil à plus de 2000 &#8364; ce n'est pas que pour 1 an ou 2 donc, après la garantie il faut bien augmenter la RAM ou autres, etc. vous voyez ce que je veux dire, alors si tout est soudés, difficile de changer.


----------



## liittle-piianist (16 Juin 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> C'est parc que, j'ai vue un article qui disait ça. C'est claire que pendant la garantie, ils sont obligés de changer ce qu'il faut, mais je suppose qu'un appareil à plus de 2000  ce n'est pas que pour 1 an ou 2 donc, après la garantie il faut bien augmenter la RAM ou autres, etc. vous voyez ce que je veux dire, alors si tout est soudés, difficile de changer.



Tu prends l'appleCare avant la fin de ta garantie, ca rallonge de 3 ans ta garantie


----------



## Neutre0 (16 Juin 2012)

Ça, je ne le savais pas, je croyais qu'on pouvait faire l'ApppleCare qu'a l'achat. Et ça coute chère ?


----------



## Anouanou (16 Juin 2012)

Prendre l'Apple care le 11ème mois sert donc prolonger la garantie de 3 ans, mais à partir de la date d'achat du MacBook ou bien de l'achat de l'Apple care?


----------



## Guuus (16 Juin 2012)

Je transferais des données en USB3 à travers les deux ports et je scrollais dans ma bibliothèque de wallpapers: température à 94° et freeze.

:hein:

Bon j'ai transféré et trié, puis retransferré dans un raid plus de 2,5To de données entre mes HDD pendant près de 4h...


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Tu prends l'appleCare avant la fin de ta garantie, ca rallonge de 3 ans ta garantie





Anouanou a dit:


> Prendre l'Apple care le 11ème mois sert donc prolonger la garantie de 3 ans, mais à partir de la date d'achat du MacBook ou bien de l'achat de l'Apple care?



l'Apple Care est une extension de garantie de deux ans en plus de la garantie initiale. Donc que tu la prennes le jour de l'achat ou le dernier jour de ta garantie initiale, cela ne change rien.

Mais en aucun cas tu gagnes une année de garantie supplémentaire.

http://www.apple.com/chfr/support/products/faqs.html


----------



## Anouanou (17 Juin 2012)

Ah ok, merci  Mais alors pourquoi est-il préférable de la prendre le 11ème mois?


----------



## TheloniousMiles (17 Juin 2012)

Euh, d'après les photos que j'ai vues et quelques commentaires, changer le SSD (ou plus précisément la mémoire flash) c'est pas bien compliqué. Il suffit d'acheter un tournevis et une barrette compatible, qui devrait sortir bientôt.
C'est sûr que pour la RAM, c'est autre chose. 

Aussi le fait que pour ajouter de la mémoire flash, il faudra forcément remplacer sa barrette existante. Pas comme sur les MBP classic ou on peut ajouter de la mémoire annexe à la place du graveur dvd.


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

Merci Guuus pour ton avis et merci aux autres pour vos réactions. 

Je viens de revendre mon MBA 2011 ainsi que mon iMac. Je compte moi aussi passer sur le Retina. Par contre j'ai une petite question. En tant qu'enseignant je ne suis pas contraint d'utiliser une super machine ultra puissante. Je recherche plutôt la stabilité, rapidité, le confort visuel ainsi que les avantages d'un 15". 

Je compte opter pour le modèle en entrée de gamme, mais 256go seront suffisants pour le système et la majorité des apps dans deux ans (le reste sera sauvegardé sur DDex). Vaut-il mieux opter pour 16go de ram en vue des prochains Os à venir?

J'aimerais vos conseils tout en sachant que mon utilisation reste basique, traitement photo Aperture, Photoshop basique, très petits montages vidéos sous iMovie, GarageBand avec les étudiants, suite iWork et Office11, films et séries, Diablo 3 et Wow pour le Geek en moi...

J'opte pour quelle config selon vous?

Merci les gars


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

je pense que 8Go est bien assez pour ce type de config et d'attentes...

MAIS maintenant on peux rien savoir sur les prochains OS, je veux dire par là que déjà Mountain Lion prend 6 à 7 Go facile pour des petites applis légères donc pour le reste c'est mysteret et boulle de gomme! 
C'est vrai que 200% c'est cher pour l'upgrade MAIS peut être pour la revente ce sera un gros plus donc à toi de voir!


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je pense que 8Go est bien assez pour ce type de config et d'attentes...
> 
> MAIS maintenant on peux rien savoir sur les prochains OS, je veux dire par là que déjà Mountain Lion prend 6 à 7 Go facile pour des petites applis légères donc pour le reste c'est mysteret et boulle de gomme!
> C'est vrai que 200% c'est cher pour l'upgrade MAIS peut être pour la revente ce sera un gros plus donc à toi de voir!



Merci du conseil, je vais voir ce que les autres pensent et je ferais mon choix pour le 21 juin (le jour ou l'état me refile un peu de son fric pour tout le joli travail que je fait )

BATTLE

MBPR 8go 256go VS MBPR 16go 256go VS MBPR 16go 512go​


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Merci du conseil, je vais voir ce que les autres pensent et je ferais mon choix pour le 21 juin (le jour ou l'état me refile un peu de son fric pour tout le joli travail que je fait )
> 
> BATTLE
> 
> MBPR 8go 256go VS MBPR 16go 256go VS MBPR 16go 512go​



oups j'ai fait une erreur *c'est 200 pour l'option +8Go *


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Mountain Lion prend 6 à 7 Go facile pour des petites applis légères





Faux! Comme on peut le constater ici, ML utilise moins de ram que Lion.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1363071


Y en a qui le font tourner avec 4Go de ram sans aucun soucis...  

L'usage de la ram va pas doubler ou tripler avec une si petite mise à jour, ce n'est pas parce que les portables ont plus de ram qu'il faut absolument penser que l'OS va avoir besoin de 10Go de ram, c'est juste parceque la ram coûte beaucoup moins cher qu'avant.

Il y a 1 an on disait que 16Go de ram était réservé aux pros et aux traitements photo/vidéos très très lourds... la situation n'a pas changé aujourd'hui je peux vous en assurer.

Regardez mon premier post et voyez ce que j'ai du faire pour utiliser 7.2 go de ram... Y a de la marge!!


----------



## Neutre0 (17 Juin 2012)

C'est quand même ouf ça, comment se fait-il que l'OS le plus réputer pour utiliser le moins de ressource matériel, soit si consommateur en RAM ?

Et, une petite question, je voie tout la monte qui se plainent des MBP (ex: Il est lent, Les logiciels crachés souvent, Bugs....). Est-ce que, c'est pars que ceux qui ont ces problèmes savent pas s'en servir de leurs MBP, où les MBP sont réellement aussi problématiques que ça ?


Désolé si je pose trop de questions assez basiques pour vous (surement), mais je me sers du forum pour collecter des informations sur les MBP et BPA. Je pose mes questions ici vu que c'est le sujet et puis je ne veux pas créé un nouveau sujet pour éviter de polluer le forum inutilement.

En tout cas, merci a tous pour vos réponses à l'avance.


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Faux! Comme on peut le constater ici, ML utilise moins de ram que Lion.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1363071
> 
> ...



Merci pour le détail. Tu me conseillerais quelle config toi? Je ne suis pas limité dans le prix de l'investissement. Mais je ne veux pas exagérer non plus...


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> C'est quand même ouf ça, comment se fait-il que l'OS le plus réputer pour utiliser le moins de ressource matériel, soit si consommateur en RAM ?
> 
> Et, une petite question, je voie tout la monte qui se plainent des MBP (ex: Il est lent, Les logiciels crachés souvent, Bugs....). Est-ce que, c'est pars que ceux qui ont ces problèmes savent pas s'en servir de leurs MBP, où les MBP sont réellement aussi problématiques que ça ?
> 
> ...



OSX utilise la ram qui est à sa disposition, mais n'est n'a pas forcément besoin de beaucoup, à quoi ça sert d'avoir 8Go de ram et d'en utiliser que 1Go? à rien, c'est pour ça que OSX garde en mémoire les programmes que tu fermes, comme ça leur réouverture est instantanée (mémoire "Unused"). Mais si OSX a besoin de plus de mémoire, la mémoire sera libérée pour faire de la place.

Genre là j'ai que 800Mo de ram libre avec seulement safari, itunes et mail... ça parait bien peu. Mais j'ai 3.5Go de ram "unused", donc en fait j'ai encore plus de 4Go de ram disponible (800Mo+3.5Go)




robertodino a dit:


> Merci pour le détail. Tu me conseillerais quelle config toi? Je ne suis pas limité dans le prix de l'investissement. Mais je ne veux pas exagérer non plus...



Si tu fais pas de gros traitements quotidiens avec des logiciels photo/video comme photoshop ou final cut pro, la config de base suffit largement..


----------



## Neutre0 (17 Juin 2012)

Ah ok, en fait c'est tout bénef. ce système de gestion de la RAM et c'est différent des machines Window's. J'ai appris une chose de plus aujourd'hui, merci.


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

Un petit geekbench (avec toutes les apps ouvertes derrières et un transfert en USB3 en cours.. donc peut faire mieux)

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/759636


----------



## Neutre0 (17 Juin 2012)

Dis-moi, ça se fait sentir le vide que laisse plus de 2000 &#8364; en moi dans ton budget brut, non ? Est-ce que ça en vaut vraiment la peine sans prendre en compte que c'est un produit Apple ?


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> Dis-moi, ça se fait sentir le vide que laisse plus de 2000  en moi dans ton budget brut, non ? Est-ce que ça en vaut vraiment la peine sans prendre en compte que c'est un produit Apple ?



Je suis pas millionnaire donc oui ça se fait sentir évidemment, mais ça dépend de chacun ça. Si t'as envie de dépenser telle ou telle partie de ton budget dans un ordi, c'est à toi de voir.

Personnellement j'avais jamais eu de Mac avant, et pourtant j'étais bien "anti-apple" avant, et je peux te dire que ça vaut le coup. La concurrence en PC est loin derrière en terme de finition et au final les ultrabooks PC sont au même prix que les macbook air... Quand au macbook retina, il n'a pas de concurrent pour l'instant


----------



## Neutre0 (17 Juin 2012)

Figures-toi que, je voulais trouver quelqu'un qui comme toi, un nouveau né dans le monde MBP qui pourraient me donner son avis. Je suis comme toi plus ou moins, sauf que moi je n'ai pas encore passé cette étape.

Je ne suis pas non plus milliardaire et j'ai dû passer un petit moment à rassembler un budget + celui que j'ai reçu par des membres de ma famille. Je n'ai jamais eut de produit Apple, mais toujours voulue en avoir un. Au début je voulais un MBA, mais trop faible pour mon usage (ex: Photoshop, After Effects,etc) alors je me suis dit pourquoi pas un MBP ? Quand j'ai posé cette question, on m'a dit que Mac, ce n'est pas pour moi, mais comment peut-on être sûr avant d'en avoir pas eu un ?

J'aime Window's, mais je veux changer, je veux quelques chose de nouveau, quelque chose d&#8217;inhabituel et avec tes petit truc comme sur MAC OS X (ex: gestionnaire de tâches,etc)... 

Bref, je vais m'acheter un produit Apple, mais j&#8217;hésite à claquer plus de 2000 &#8364; dans un PC, surtout que, je suis un étudiant. Est-ce que les MBP sans l'écran Rétina sont moins bon que les nouveaux ou pas ? Je peux rassembler le budget pour un MBP sans le Rétina, mais pas la version avec Retina.


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> Figures-toi que, je voulais trouver quelqu'un qui comme toi, un nouveau né dans le monde MBP qui pourraient me donner son avis. Je suis comme toi plus ou moins, sauf que moi je n'ai pas encore passé cette étape.
> 
> Je ne suis pas non plus milliardaire et j'ai dû passer un petit moment à rassembler un budget + celui que j'ai reçu par des membres de ma famille. Je n'ai jamais eut de produit Apple, mais toujours voulue en avoir un. Au début je voulais un MBA, mais trop faible pour mon usage (ex: Photoshop, After Effects,etc) alors je me suis dit pourquoi pas un MBP ? Quand j'ai posé cette question, on m'a dit que Mac, ce n'est pas pour moi, mais comment peut-on être sûr avant d'en avoir pas eu un ?
> 
> ...



Beaucoup de personnes veulent changer pour mac .. et qd je vois des gens avec un mac et un Windows dessus .. ca me fait un peu rire.

Pourquoi serait-il moins bon? tu peux avoir proc, RAM equivalent, en plus tu peux avoir l'opportunite d'upgrader toi meme tes composants. Sinn, tu peux peut etre trouver quelqu'un benificiant du programme AOC .. MBP Retina 2005 euros pour moi.


----------



## Neutre0 (17 Juin 2012)

En fait, j'achèterais bien un Ultrabook, mais ils sont justes médiocre par rapport aux MacBook, ils n'ont pas des composants de dernière génération (ex: processeur i7 de l'ancienne génération) ou des touches pad de qualité et ils vendent ça à 1200 &#8364;, voire plus...  Alors je me dis que, si on paye cher, autant aller directement vers les MacBook, non ?


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> En fait, j'achèterais bien un Ultrabook, mais ils sont justes médiocre par rapport aux MacBook, ils n'ont pas des composants de dernière génération (ex: processeur i7 de l'ancienne génération) ou des touches pad de qualité et ils vendent ça à 1200 , voire plus...  Alors je me dis que, si on paye cher, autant aller directement vers les MacBook, non ?



Yes, et il ne faut pas oublier qu'un mac se revend beaucoup mieux qu'un PC

Moi le coup de grâce qui m'a fait switché c'est de voir que windows 8 n'était qu'un windows 7 avec un module pour tablette...  marre d'avoir le même OS depuis 4 ans qui n'a pas bougé d'un poil


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

Neutre0 a dit:


> En fait, j'achèterais bien un Ultrabook, mais ils sont justes médiocre par rapport aux MacBook, ils n'ont pas des composants de dernière génération (ex: processeur i7 de l'ancienne génération) ou des touches pad de qualité et ils vendent ça à 1200 &#8364;, voire plus...  Alors je me dis que, si on paye cher, autant aller directement vers les MacBook, non ?



Trouve toi un ami qui peut te prêter un MBP pendant une ou deux journées. Même si je suis sur que tu ne seras pas déçu d'une telle machine il vaudrait mieux dans ton cas faire un test en condition réelle. Quand on est étudiant chaque centime compte, faux faire le bon choix!

Je suis sur que même un Apple Reseller sera prêt à te faire travailler sur une machine si tu leur pose la question. 
En tout cas ici au Luxembourg tu payes 100euros de caution + copie de ta carte d'identité et on te prête une machine pendant une journée. (caution rendue après retour de la machine dans le délai imparti).


----------



## Che (17 Juin 2012)

> Beaucoup de personnes veulent changer pour mac .. et qd je vois des gens avec un mac et un Windows dessus .. ca me fait un peu rire.



@liittle-piianist

Tu veux que je t'explique pourquoi ?
En général, quand on vient du monde PC, on a tous les logiciels qui vont avec, compatible PC, donc on prend boot-camp pour continuer à pouvoir bosser, jouer, etc... et, progressivement on se procure des logiciels en version Mac.


----------



## Neutre0 (17 Juin 2012)

@robertodino : Mes amis sont soit Pro Window's, soit dans la crise et peuvent pas s'acheter un MBP, par contre le service dont tu viens d'en parler me tente bien, je m'informé sur ça tient. 

Merci.

@Che : Exactement.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Juin 2012)

les performance des MBA correspondent à celles des MBP vieux d'une génération, et sont par conséquent largement suffisantes pour tout usage, voire même quelques jeux vidéos... les MBP de nouvelles génération sont encore plus puissants et leur cahat ne se justifie que par des besoins très particuliers. 

je travaille depuis près de 3 ans avec un MBA.. et avec mes pauvres 2GO de RAM, et un processueur 2,13 GHz je peux faire du PS, et même un peu de rush vidéo HD à partir de mon Nikon D 90... ok les rush font 1 à 2 minutes, mais je ne rencontre aucune difficulté. Les MBA actuels sont trois fois plus puissants que ceux de cette génération, donc peuvent tout à fait remplir cette office.

A mon sens vu la claque prise par les tarifs, il vaut mieux attendre quelques mois, la généralisation des SSD, et des écrans retina devraient permettre de voir rapidement les prix baisser d'ici le printemps prochain.

Si tu n'as jamais eu de mac, je recommanderai plutôt de commencer avec un MBP 13 ou 15 d'occasion, tu vas en trouver des tout neufs pour moins de 750  dans les semaines qui viennent, et encore sous garantie pendant 12 ou 14 mois, les geeks vont vouloir se débarrasser rapidement de leur machine... de la même manière pour les MBA.

La communauté des utilisateurs d'apple comprend de nombreux technos addicts, qui veulent impérativement avoir le dernier modèle...


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> La communauté des utilisateurs d'apple comprend de nombreux technos addicts, qui veulent impérativement avoir le dernier modèle...



C'est mon cas, je revends mes machines après un an au grand maximum sans faire de grosse perte. Cela me permet de rester à jour (même si c'est pas une obligation) et de garder que les machines "coup de coeur" (l'Apple 2 de mon père, toute la gamme d'ipod, le premier iBook ainsi qu'un eMac, le premier iPhone et le premier iPad, ces objets ont pour moi une valeur historique)


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

Che a dit:


> @liittle-piianist
> 
> Tu veux que je t'explique pourquoi ?
> En général, quand on vient du monde PC, on a tous les logiciels qui vont avec, compatible PC, donc on prend boot-camp pour continuer à pouvoir bosser, jouer, etc... et, progressivement on se procure des logiciels en version Mac.



Non, je parlais des gens qui prenait un MAC pour faire "Waouuuh j'ai un mac.". Et qu'ils se rendent compte que c'est totalement different du PC alors, ils installent W7 dessus. J'ai pleins de connaissances dans ce cas la qui me disent "Ouaiis mais sur mac on peut rien faire .." --"


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Non, je parlais des gens qui prenait un MAC pour faire "Waouuuh j'ai un mac.". Et qu'ils se rendent compte que c'est totalement different du PC alors, ils installent W7 dessus. J'ai pleins de connaissances dans ce cas la qui me disent "Ouaiis mais sur mac on peut rien faire .." --"



Je suis sur que leur "rien faire" se reporte aux jeux vidéos... 

Ça me fera toujours rire ce genre de remarques


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> C'est mon cas, je revends mes machines après un an au grand maximum sans faire de grosse perte. Cela me permet de rester à jour (même si c'est pas une obligation) et de garder que les machines "coup de coeur" (l'Apple 2 de mon père, toute la gamme d'ipod, le premier iBook ainsi qu'un eMac, le premier iPhone et le premier iPad, ces objets ont pour moi une valeur historique)



Tu les revends comment tes machines? eBay?
En moyenne tu revends combien? (% du prix original)


----------



## Neutre0 (17 Juin 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> les performance des MBA correspondent à celles des MBP vieux d'une génération, et sont par conséquent largement suffisantes pour tout usage, voire même quelques jeux vidéos... les MBP de nouvelles génération sont encore plus puissants et leur cahat ne se justifie que par des besoins très particuliers.
> 
> je travaille depuis près de 3 ans avec un MBA.. et avec mes pauvres 2GO de RAM, et un processueur 2,13 GHz je peux faire du PS, et même un peu de rush vidéo HD à partir de mon Nikon D 90... ok les rush font 1 à 2 minutes, mais je ne rencontre aucune difficulté. Les MBA actuels sont trois fois plus puissants que ceux de cette génération, donc peuvent tout à fait remplir cette office.
> 
> ...



Oui, je voudrais commancer par une machine moins chère et ce que tu dis là et une très bonne idée, je suis d'accord avec toi sur toute la ligne. Et puis, je voulais un MBA à la base, mais quand j'ai parlé de Photoshop on ma dit, va voir chez MBP...

Merci.


@liittle-piianist : Je ne joue pas, donc ça devrais me convenir, non ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

@Neutre0 Bah il faut pas s'attendre a pouvoir "jouer" sur un mac.

Tu prends quoi finalement ?!

--> on est pas un peu loin du sujet du depart ?! <--


----------



## Neutre0 (17 Juin 2012)

Je suis en ce moment entrain de chercher sur un site de deuxièmes mains belge, à votre avis d'occasion un MBP ou un MBA vaut combien plus ou moins avec garantie minimum 12 mois ?

Je veux un MBA, mais je doute que je vais en trouver un à un prix intéressant.


EDIT : *Si on est largement hors sujet, arrêtons nous là. C'est moi qui à foutu le bordel excusez-moi.*


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

Pour revenir au sujet...

Faire du traitement de texte est pour l'instant très difficile car aucun logiciels de traitement de texte n'est compatible retina.
C'est vraiment désagréable! bon gros mal à la tête et aux yeux en perspective.
Faut vraiment qu'ils se dépêchent de mettre à jour leur logiciel... :/





Oops JPEG un peu trop compressé


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

Ah ouaiiiis, c'est fait vraiment mal aux yeux ... :S Tu es en quelle resolution la ?!


----------



## Neutre0 (17 Juin 2012)

Et MS Word 360° n'est pas compatible non plus ?


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Ah ouaiiiis, c'est fait vraiment mal aux yeux ... :S Tu es en quelle resolution la ?!



En "retina" c'est à dire équivalent à 1440*900




Neutre0 a dit:


> Et MS Word 360° n'est pas compatible non plus ?



Office 2011? non c'est pareil.. 


C'est ça d'être trop innovant 
Heureusement j'ai mon ancien PC portable pour taper mes devoirs car là c'est chaud quand même..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------

http://cloudmancer.com/images/trueretina.jpg

haha


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

http://cloudmancer.com/images/trueretina.jpg, c'est ma resolution ca !! Niquel, je peux mettre pleins de terminaux 

Il y a moyen de passer en vrai retina "2880 * 1800" sans passer par les resolution adaptee ?!


----------



## charlesK (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour ce test Guuus!
Concernant les problèmes "d'images floues" sur le web, et dans les logiciels comme dans ton traitement de texte, c'est uniquement en mode retina? est-ce que ça peut être réglé en changeant la résolution, sans modifier la taille du bureau? 

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> http://cloudmancer.com/images/trueretina.jpg, c'est ma resolution ca !! Niquel, je peux mettre pleins de terminaux
> 
> Il y a moyen de passer en vrai retina "2880 * 1800" sans passer par les resolution adaptee ?!



Oui il faut utiliser un logiciel (switchresx) et ça le fait nickel! y a même moyen d'avoir du 3840*xxxx  lol 



charlesK a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Merci pour ce test Guuus!
> Concernant les problèmes "d'images floues" sur le web, et dans les logiciels comme dans ton traitement de texte, c'est uniquement en mode retina? est-ce que ça peut être réglé en changeant la résolution, sans modifier la taille du bureau?
> ...



C'est dans tous les modes, c'est lié à l'écran et à sa définition donc on peut rien y faire.. faut attendre des mises à jour...


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Oui il faut utiliser un logiciel (switchresx) et ça le fait nickel! y a même moyen d'avoir du 3840*xxxx  lol
> 
> 
> 
> C'est dans tous les modes, c'est lié à l'écran et à sa définition donc on peut rien y faire.. faut attendre des mises à jour...



Ahah, je sens que je vais m'amuser  !!

Bah normalement, si tu passe en retina soit 2880 * 1800, ca doit plus le faire  1px = 1px


----------



## charlesK (17 Juin 2012)

Ok, merci!

Ce mbp retina me plait sur tous les points comparés aux nouveaux mbp classiques, sauf pour l'écran qui apporte ses problèmes de flou sur le web. Ce qui est le premier argument commercial est au final la chose qui me fait hésiter :rateau:


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

charlesK a dit:


> Ok, merci!
> 
> Ce mbp retina me plait sur tous les points comparés aux nouveaux mbp classiques, sauf pour l'écran qui apporte ses problèmes de flou sur le web. Ce qui est le premier argument commercial est au final la chose qui me fait hésiter :rateau:



Sur le web c'est pas gênant, c'est surtout sur les applications non optimisées :/


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Je suis sur que leur "rien faire" se reporte aux jeux vidéos...
> 
> Ça me fera toujours rire ce genre de remarques



Non je les revends ici sur Macgé depuis deux ans. Toujours en main propre, jamais pas Collissimo ou autre. Donc c'est souvent des français ou belges qui n'habitent pas loin du Luxembourg qui achètent. Je revends entre 60-70% du prix d'achat. Tous mes appareils sont Nickel, j'en prends grand soin. Là j'ai tout vendu 

Prochain achat ce Retina, mais bon j'attends encore quelques jours avant de passer commande.


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

Les delais sont hyper long pour le retina :/


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

Ooooh my god !!!!!
2880*1800 à l'échelle 1pixel=1pixel







Obligé de mettre word en 300%, mais du coup ça passe nickel.
Bon pour le reste faut prendre une loupe par contre


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

Ca a l'air trop cool le 2880 * 1800, hate d'essayer


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Ca a l'air trop cool le 2880 * 1800, hate d'essayer



Pour indication, le pointeur de la souris et la barre de menu doivent faire à peu près 2-3mm  :hein:


EDIT: en gros c'est simple, tu divise la taille de tout par deux par rapport à 1440


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Pour indication, le pointeur de la souris et la barre de menu doivent faire à peu près 2-3mm  :hein:
> 
> 
> EDIT: en gros c'est simple, tu divise la taille de tout par deux par rapport à 1440



A merde, moi il me faut beaucoup d'espace de travail, la resolution 1920 * 1200 est-elle raisonnable ?!


----------



## Guuus (17 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> A merde, moi il me faut beaucoup d'espace de travail, la resolution 1920 * 1200 est-elle raisonnable ?!



A 2880 tu auras un max d'espace c'est clair, mais en effet c'est pas raisonnable, les polices sont beaucoup trop petites.

1920 c'est largement possible, moi je n'aime pas trop mais ça peut le faire.


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

Comment peuvent-ils vendre du Retina et ne pas mettre leur application à jour chez Apple???


----------



## Speedball (17 Juin 2012)

Guuus a dit:


> Pour indication, le pointeur de la souris et la barre de menu doivent faire à peu près 2-3mm  :hein:
> 
> 
> EDIT: en gros c'est simple, tu divise la taille de tout par deux par rapport à 1440




Même en agrandissant la taille du dock dans les paramètres ?

et en 2880, pas possible d'agrandir la taille des polices ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Comment peuvent-ils vendre du Retina et ne pas mettre leur application à jour chez Apple???



Ca depende pas d'eux mais des editeurs ...


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Ca depende pas d'eux mais des editeurs ...



Non, je parle de la suite iWork qui est d'Apple, selon les photos que je voie ici elle n'est pas mise à jour pour le Retina.


----------



## melt-cdk (18 Juin 2012)

Mac book pro retina commandé !!! ça va me changer de mon g5 ppc

256go et option 16 go de ram.

Je pense que ML va résoudre beaucoup de bugs et améliorer le confort pour les retina, j'espère


----------



## Skedar (18 Juin 2012)

Merci Guuus pour tous ces tests !

Un dernier déjà demandé retient mon attention : celui des reflets de l'écran.

Pourrais tu poster une photo en extérieur et avec une fenêtre en arrière plan (par exemple) afin que l'on puisse constater tout cela?
(et si tu as un mac book pro avec écran mat ou brillant en comparaison c'est encore mieux mais déjà seul ce serait bien).

Car il est impossible de choisir un écran mat sur ce modèle. Or ça reste un portable, donc s'il est impossible de l'utiliser convenablement en extérieur ou autre milieu, c'est gênant !

Je fais de la photo alors bien entendu de la retouche avec des ambiances lumineuses variables ce n'est pas idéal pour l'étalonnage, mais est ce qu'un peu de retouches te semble envisageable en extérieur? (je suppose que c'est surtout dans les couleurs sombres que ça risque d'être compliqué).

Merci à toi !


----------



## Swoop250 (18 Juin 2012)

melt-cdk a dit:


> Je pense que ML va résoudre beaucoup de bugs et améliorer le confort pour les retina, j'espère



Clairement ce MBP est fait pour ML et les softs (safari et autre ne seront pleinement optimisé qu'une fois le passage à ML fait...)

Mais bon il sortira d'ici peu... encore un peu de patience


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai pu regarder de près un MacBook Pro retina cet après-midi à l'AppleStore de La Défense

J'ai été surpris de voir que dans le module Moniteur de Preference Systeme, on ne peut pas choisir la resolution comme sur un MacBook Pro classique.

On a juste le choix entre 5 mode d'affichage, allant d'une résolution où tout est affiché très gros, jusqu'à la resolution 2880x1800 où tout est tout petit, en passant par la résolution standard retina







Du coup, que se passe-t-il si une application (jeu) essaie de passer dans une resolution non gérée???


----------



## Guuus (18 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai pu regarder de près un MacBook Pro retina cet après-midi à l'AppleStore de La Défense
> 
> J'ai été surpris de voir que dans le module Moniteur de Preference Systeme, on ne peut pas choisir la resolution comme sur un MacBook Pro classique.
> 
> ...



Si tu regardes bien le maximum est 1920*1200, voir plus haut pour passer en 2880*1800.


J'ai pris ce cliché pour montrer le reflet d'une fenêtre avec éclairage en soirée.
C'est le plus gros reflet que j'ai réussi à prendre...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------

J'installe Diablo3... je vous fais un retour plus tard   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------

En 2048le jeu à l'air nickel ( pas de flou)
Tout à fond sauf les shadows en low et pas d'antialiasing (uselesssur cet écran)
Vsync activé

30FPS constant pendant les 5 premières minutes de jeu...

Parfait! 

Par contre 80°... ça chauffe pas mal... :/


EDIT: 30FPS constant en 2560*1440

20FPS max en 2880*1800 et ça descend facilement...


----------



## Malvik2 (19 Juin 2012)

Guuus et en résolution retina ça donne quoi niveau FPS? Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Non, je parle de la suite iWork qui est d'Apple, selon les photos que je voie ici elle n'est pas mise à jour pour le Retina.


 
iWorks est l'exemple type de logiciels dont Apple n'a plus rien à faire... Malheureusement !


----------



## Guuus (19 Juin 2012)

Malvik2 a dit:


> Guuus et en résolution retina ça donne quoi niveau FPS? Merci



Qu'est-ce que tu appelles résolution rétina?  



J'ai laissé le jeu en 2048 et c'est beau, 30FPS constant (ça a pas l'air de monter plus haut avec la Vsync, mais c'est parfaitement fluide donc aucun soucis).

En 2560 les FPS baissent facilement en dessous de 30

En 2880 les FPS dépassent pas 20 et baissent facilement vers les 10-15


J'ai testé vite fait en 1440*900 et ça floute un peu quand même. 2048 semble être le bon compromis


----------



## pouf six (19 Juin 2012)

Hello à tous, je cherche des tests de performances avec un Retina cadencé à 2,7 GHz (le max quoi)

Je n'en ai pas trouvé.

Car j'ai actuellement un 2,2GHz en Sandy Bridge, et je voulais savoir la différence en gain de temps pour un export vidéo par exemple 

Merci !


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2012)

Pourquoi l'antialiasing est il useless??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai pu regarder de près un MacBook Pro retina cet après-midi à l'AppleStore de La Défense



Moi aussi, chez un APR. 

Ouverture d'iphoto. 
Visionnage de qq photos en plein écran. 
Pizza de la mort
Fermeture d'iphoto
Pizza de la mort. 

Et l'écran très joli. Mais pas la claque du passage à l'iphone 4 ou l'ipad retina. Il faut dire que l'écran hd du mba 13" de 2011 dispose d'une belle résolution. 

Bref. Je reste sur le MBA


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2012)

ouais, mais la pizza sur un écran Retina, elle a de la gueule!  

Tu crois qu'ils l'ont passée en 1024x1024 pixels?


----------



## Coyote bleu (19 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> ouais, mais la pizza sur un écran Retina, elle a de la gueule!
> 
> Tu crois qu'ils l'ont passée en 1024x1024 pixels?


 
Vous appelez Pizza la petite roue multicolore qui tourne quand il charge quelque chose ???

Si c'est le cas, c'est quand meme étonnant vu la config et le disque SSD embarqué


----------



## Subshadow (19 Juin 2012)

Guuus, ça t'embêterais de prendre une photo en extérieur afin de voir s'il est possible de bosser au soleil ? 

Merci à toi


----------



## Guuus (19 Juin 2012)

Ugooo a dit:


> Pourquoi l'antialiasing est il useless??



La définition est assez élevée pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'aliasing visible. Et c'est vraiment le cas, j'ai pas vraiment vu d'effet d'escalier, même sur les arêtes



Subshadow a dit:


> Guuus, ça t'embêterais de prendre une photo en extérieur afin de voir s'il est possible de bosser au soleil ?
> 
> Merci à toi



J'ai rien pour le poser dehors, mais dès que je peux je le fais!


----------



## liittle-piianist (19 Juin 2012)

Guuus, je voulais savoir si la qualite des films n'etait pas trop degradé du fait de la résolution .. =)


----------



## Guuus (20 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Guuus, je voulais savoir si la qualite des films n'etait pas trop degradé du fait de la résolution .. =)



J'ai regardé un épisode de prison break en .mkv dégueu de 90mo et ça passe plutôt pas mal!

Les angles de vision sont énormes


----------



## darkarkange (20 Juin 2012)

Et si jamais tu pourrais donner tes impressions si tu installes W7 et si tu joues à quelques jeux types BF3 ou Maxpayne 3.. ça serait parfait 
Merci pour tes détails c'est vraiment alléchant je vais m'en prendre un la semaine prochaine!


----------



## Macadid (20 Juin 2012)

Salut Guuus, 

Tout d'abord, merci pour tes impressions, très utiles à ceux qui envisagent de se procurer le nouveau bijou d'Apple. 

Je viens de lire le test réalisé par tome's Guide et il y a un point qui m'inquiète et sur lequel j'aimerai avoir ton avis; les performances du Wi-Fi.

Dans cet article (http://www.tomsguide.fr/article/MacBookPro-retina,5-161.html), il est dit :
_"Du Wi-Fi en retrait
Nous avons noté un problème lors de nos tests : des performances assez faibles en Wi-Fi. Comparé à un MacBook Pro de 2009, le nouveau modèle Retina est systématiquement le moins rapide. Il capte moins bien les réseaux et les débits sont plus faibles. Par rapport à un modèle en plastique, plus perméable aux ondes, le constat est aggravé : le MacBook Pro Retina est mauvais sur ce point."_

As-tu noté cela, comparé à d'autres MacBook ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (20 Juin 2012)

darkarkange a dit:


> Et si jamais tu pourrais donner tes impressions si tu installes W7 et si tu joues à quelques jeux types BF3 ou Maxpayne 3.. ça serait parfait
> Merci pour tes détails c'est vraiment alléchant je vais m'en prendre un la semaine prochaine!



Si tu veux installer W7 et jouer .. prend pas un MAC ..


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Si tu veux installer W7 et jouer .. prend pas un MAC ..


 
 On ne le repetera jamais assez


----------



## Nyrvan (20 Juin 2012)

En même temps, acheter un PC pour jouer à un seul jeu... Bof quoi. 

Surtout que c'est tout l'intérêt du Mac de pouvoir faire tourner W7 suivant les besoins particuliers des utilisateurs. Avec ce genre de raisonnement, devrais-je acheter un PC pour deux programmes et me trimbaler chaque jours deux ordinateurs au lieu d'un ?


----------



## Ugooo (20 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> En même temps, acheter un PC pour jouer à un seul jeu... Bof quoi.
> 
> Surtout que c'est tout l'intérêt du Mac de pouvoir faire tourner W7 suivant les besoins particuliers des utilisateurs. Avec ce genre de raisonnement, devrais-je acheter un PC pour deux programmes et me trimbaler chaque jours deux ordinateurs au lieu d'un ?



+1000

arretez un peu avec vos remarques stériles. Le jeu sur Mac n'est pas impossible, c'est plutot le jeu sous OSX qui est tres mal développé. Voilà pourquoi Bootcamp existe. Sur une journée de 24 h, ou en bon geek je passe bien7h sur mon Mac, j'ai bien le droit de jouer 1h30 sous Bootcamp non?
Vous allez pas me dire d'acheter un PC, ou une PS3, si?

La question est pertinente, ça donne quoi Max Payne 3, ou The Witcher 2 sur un MBP retina?

De la meme maniere, une série de 45min au format 350-400 mo, c'est pareil, mieux, ou pire que sur un mbp normal?


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> En même temps, acheter un PC pour jouer à un seul jeu... Bof quoi.
> 
> Surtout que c'est tout l'intérêt du Mac de pouvoir faire tourner W7 suivant les besoins particuliers des utilisateurs. Avec ce genre de raisonnement, devrais-je acheter un PC pour deux programmes et me trimbaler chaque jours deux ordinateurs au lieu d'un ?


 
Ben dans ce cas la, tu achete qu'un PC  Qu'est ce qu'il pourra faire sur MAC qui ne pourra pas sur PC ? 

Ou alors c'est qu'on achete mac juste pour l'effet de mode et non pour son OS :mouais:


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Juin 2012)

Voilà ce dont je me suis apercu ce matin en allant à l'apple store de GINZA ! 

pour note: 100 Yen = 1 &#8364; donc *OUI il y a un difference de 500 roros pour les retinas au JAPON*


----------



## Ugooo (20 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Ben dans ce cas la, tu achete qu'un PC  Qu'est ce qu'il pourra faire sur MAC qui ne pourra pas sur PC ?
> 
> Ou alors c'est qu'on achete mac juste pour l'effet de mode et non pour son OS :mouais:



Mais qui êtes-vous fan boys pour dicter ce que les autres doivent faire?
Parce que j'aime jouer de temps en temps à l'ordi, je n'ai pas le droit d'avoir un mac?
Qui me dit que tu utilise plus ton mac "mieux" que moi? Ai-je à me justifier d'avoir un mac parce que je joue? 
J'ai aucune idée de comment t'utilises ton mac, et je ne veux pas le savoir. Ce que je sais c'est qu'on dépense rarement 2 fois le prix d'un pc dans un mac juste pour frimer.

Non mais on auras tout vu.

En plus de ça, dire que le jeu n'est pas pour mac est une hérésie, le mac possede un moteur de jeu (opengl et compagnie), un macappstore qui vends des jeux, une carte graphique dédiée (qui ne sert ni pour la photo ni pour la video, mais pour la 3D ou le jeu)... c'est juste que les jeux proposé sont soit de 1944 (ex tomb raider 2 qui est sorti ya 3 semaines) ou porté avec les pieds sur macosx alors qu'ils sont a la base developpé pour windows...

C'est pas le sujet de ce post de toute façon, on peut revenir à l'important: le mbp retina?

MERCI


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2012)

J'ai un peu de mal à lire le kanji.... les prix du store japonais sont TTC? (car sur le store français ça inclut 19,6% de TVA ce qui fait la différence)


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Juin 2012)

oui les prix TTC

et à cela étant touriste on peux enlever 5% de DUTY FREE

donc c'est encore moins cher 

j'ose même pas penser si j'arrive à trouver un étudiant au japon pour m'acheter le retina


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> oui les prix TTC
> 
> et à cela étant touriste on peux enlever 5% de DUTY FREE
> 
> ...


 
mais tu dois payer la TVA en entrant en France, non?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Juin 2012)

ben ça c'est si tu rentres en france en ayant acheter en duty free je pense

sinon NON si tu ne payes pas par DUTY FREE

dans tous les cas cela me paraitrait bizarre 

je dois me renseigner!....


----------



## Nyrvan (20 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Ben dans ce cas la, tu achete qu'un PC  Qu'est ce qu'il pourra faire sur MAC qui ne pourra pas sur PC ?
> 
> Ou alors c'est qu'on achete mac juste pour l'effet de mode et non pour son OS :mouais:



Te rends-tu comptes de la bêtise que tu viens d'écrire ? :hein: 

Sous entendus parce que certains programmes médicaux ne sont pas sur Mac, je devrais acheter des PC juste pour que des fanboys juvéniles puissent s'abreuver de paroles évangéliques et se couper du monde ? Mais alors toi ? Pourquoi utilises-tu des produits Apple ? Il faut sortir un peu de sa bulle et prendre les choses avec distance là... Le monde n'est pas blanc ou noir, certaines fois on a besoin d'avoir les deux mondes disponibles pour pouvoir travailler correctement.

Et être "pro" sur Mac, c'est pas seulement travailler dans le milieu du graphisme ou de la vidéos...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------




kolargol31 a dit:


> ben ça c'est si tu rentres en france en ayant acheter en duty free je pense
> 
> sinon NON si tu ne payes pas par DUTY FREE
> 
> ...



Si tu achètes le produit au Japon et l'importe en France (même pour ta consommation personnelle), tu peux déduire leurs taxes et tu devras payer la TVA française.

Maintenant, tu peux ne pas le déclarer quand tu rentres, mais si tout est écrit en japonais sur la boite, t'auras du mal à expliquer que t'es parti de France avec ton Mac :love:


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

Ugooo a dit:


> C'est pas le sujet de ce post de toute façon, on peut revenir à l'important: le mbp retina?
> 
> MERCI


 
Absolument ... Quel était donc l'interet du post 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------



Nyrvan a dit:


> Te rends-tu comptes de la bêtise que tu viens d'écrire ? :hein:
> 
> Sous entendus parce que certains programmes médicaux ne sont pas sur Mac, je devrais acheter des PC juste pour que des fanboys juvéniles puissent s'abreuver de paroles évangéliques et se couper du monde ? Mais alors toi ? Pourquoi utilises-tu des produits Apple ? Il faut sortir un peu de sa bulle et prendre les choses avec distance là... Le monde n'est pas blanc ou noir, certaines fois on a besoin d'avoir les deux mondes disponibles pour pouvoir travailler correctement.
> 
> Et être "pro" sur Mac, c'est pas seulement travailler dans le milieu du graphisme ou de la vidéos...


 
Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les fanboys juvéniles mais bon passons la dessus 

Sinon pour ce qui est de mon utilisation des produits Apple, je le fait seulement car je nous pouvais plus encadrer Windows et en avais sincerment marre de ses bugs, sans parler d'utiliser un système qui s'allourdi de lui même. De plus j'ai trouver chez Apple une qualité de fabrication et une optimisation des ressources que je n'ai pas trouvé sous windows, principalement à cause de la compatibilité qu'ils doivent assurer avec les millions de configurations possibles.

Enfin concernant les logiciel proffessionels qui n'ont pas été portés, soit on peut utiliser un mac en ayant une partition windows ou se servir d'un logiciel type "Parallele". Mais je maintiens que c'est à mon sens dommage d'acheter un mac afin d'y installer windows et de s'en servir pour jouer. Les pc de gamers le font tres bien et pour bien moins cher.

Enfin meme si cela ne se résume pas à ça, force est de reconnaitre que la majeure partie des pros sur mac bossent bien dans le graphisme ou la vidéo.


----------



## kalm (20 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Maintenant, tu peux ne pas le déclarer quand tu rentres, mais si tout est écrit en japonais sur la boite, t'auras du mal à expliquer que t'es parti de France avec ton Mac :love:


Pour 500euros de gagner ,je pense pas avoir trop de difficulté a me séparer de la boite


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Pour 500euros de gagner ,je pense pas avoir trop de difficulté a me séparer de la boite


 
C'est vrai que vu sous cet angle, on est pret à faire des sacrifices  Encore faut il ne pas souhaiter la revendre un jour par contre


----------



## kalm (20 Juin 2012)

J'ai un Titanium ,tu penses vraiment que j'ai encore la boite donc je peux pas le vendre.
Mais quesqu'il faut pas entendre.


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> J'ai un Titanium ,tu penses vraiment que j'ai encore la boite donc je peux pas le vendre.
> Mais quesqu'il faut pas entendre.


 
Je pensais bien sur à une revente "rapide", disons dans moins de 2/3 ans. Beaucoup d'acheteurs aiment recevoir la machine avec le bundle complet meme si, en soit, cela n'altere en rien les qualités de l'ordi.


----------



## Nyrvan (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> J'ai un Titanium ,tu penses vraiment que j'ai encore la boite donc je peux pas le vendre.



Et après on s'étonne de voir 30 posts par jours de gens qui "achètent" des Macs sans les CD et qui veulent réinstaller un nouveau système (dont le vendeur a _toujours_ oublié d'effacer le disque)  :love:


----------



## kalm (20 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Et après on s'étonne de voir 30 posts par jours de gens qui achètent des Macs sans les CD et qui veulent réinstaller un nouveau système (dont le vendeur a _toujours_ oublié d'effacer le disque)  :love:


Bon je vois que je suis tomber dans la bac a sable et qu'on veut s'amuser a ce jeter des pelles de sable dans les yeux.

Si tu était mieux informé tu serais que les Mac sortie sous Lion n'ont plus de CD d'installe,ca se fait directement via les serveur Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Bon je vois que je suis tomber dans la bac a sable et qu'on veut s'amuser a ce jeter des pelles de sable dans les yeux.
> 
> Si tu était mieux informé tu serais que les Mac sortie sous Lion n'ont plus de CD d'installe,ca se fait directement via les serveur Apple.





Nyrvan a dit:


> Et après on s'étonne de voir 30 posts par jours de gens qui "achètent" des Macs sans les CD et qui veulent réinstaller un nouveau système (dont le vendeur a _toujours_ oublié d'effacer le disque)  :love:



Reste qu'il vaut mieux effacer le DD avant de céder son ancienne machine ... 
Pour les anciennes machines, trop souvent les gens on égaré, voir perdu les CD d'origine ...


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> bon je vois que je suis tomber dans la bac a sable et qu'on veut s'amuser a ce jeter des pelles de sable dans les yeux.


 
:d:d:d

Edit : je l'ai pourtant pris en cliquant sur le smiley ... et il ne me laisse pas remplacer les "d" par des "D" lors de l'édition :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> :d:d:d



   en majuscule le D


----------



## kalm (20 Juin 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Reste qu'il vaut mieux effacer le DD avant de céder son ancienne machine ...
> Pour les anciennes machines, trop souvent les gens on égaré, voir perdu les CD d'origine ...


1)On parle des machines vendu sous Lion
2)via HD Discovery aucun problème  pour effacer le HDD et  faire le nbre de passe a 0 que tu veux.


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Bon je vois que je suis tomber dans la bac a sable et qu'on veut s'amuser a ce jeter des pelles de sable dans les yeux.
> 
> Si tu était mieux informé tu serais que les Mac sortie sous Lion n'ont plus de CD d'installe,ca se fait directement via les serveur Apple.


 
Mais d'ailleurs comment fait le nouvel utilisateur dans ce cas la ? Et je suis sérieux en demandant ca. Car si comme c'est le cas pour moi, qu'on envisage de revendre un mac sous SL, il y a fort à parier que le nouvel utilisateur voudra acheter une machine sous Lion ou ML, mais l'OS est alors rataché a mon id sur l'appStore


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> 1)On parle des machines vendu sous Lion
> 2)via HD Discovery aucun problème  pour effacer le HDD et  faire le nbre de passe a 0 que tu veux.





Anonyme a dit:


> Reste qu'il vaut mieux effacer le DD avant de céder son ancienne machine ...
> Pour les anciennes machines, trop souvent les gens on égaré, voir perdu les CD d'origine ...



Désolé si j'ai parlé des anciennes machines, ce n'est pas évident pour tout le monde


----------



## kalm (20 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Mais d'ailleurs comment fait le nouvel utilisateur dans ce cas la ? Et je suis sérieux en demandant ca. Car si comme c'est le cas pour moi, qu'on envisage de revendre un mac sous SL, il y a fort à parier que le nouvel utilisateur voudra acheter une machine sous Lion ou ML, mais l'OS est alors rataché a mon id sur l'appStore


Tu dois vendre ta machine avec l'os d'origine .
et avec une cle USB Lion acheté sur le store si il désire Lion.


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Tu dois vendre ta machine avec l'os d'origine .
> Ou avec une cle USB Lion acheté sur le store.


 
En esperant que l'acheteur "n'éxige" pas d'avoir une machine sous Lion et donc nous "force" à acheter une clé usb avec Lion 

Edit : J'ai répondu sans avoir vu ton édition ...


----------



## kalm (20 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> En esperant que l'acheteur "n'éxige" pas d'avoir une machine sous Lion et donc nous "force" à acheter une clé usb avec Lion
> 
> Edit : J'ai répondu sans avoir vu ton édition ...



Et la belle boite boite a 500 euros  heheheheheh


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Et la belle boite boite a 500 euros heheheheheh


 
Ben on en rigole, mais ca m'embeterai de devoir vendre ma machine moins cher juste parce que j'ai plus la boite. Et ce meme si j'ai sauvé 500&#8364; à l'achat grâce à ca, l'acheteur n'a pas besoin de le savoir ca 

Et pour revenir un peu au sujet, ils livrent leur mbp retina avec une clé USB contenant un backup de Lion ou tout est dématérialisé ? Je sais qu'elle était fourni avec les MBA mais la je ne la voit pas dans le "contenu du coffret" indiqué sur le site Apple ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Ben on en rigole, mais ca m'embeterai de devoir vendre ma machine moins cher juste parce que j'ai plus la boite. Et ce meme si j'ai sauvé 500 à l'achat grâce à ca, l'acheteur n'a pas besoin de le savoir ca



J'ai bien conservé la boite de mon iMac 24 Alu de 2009 ...   
Pratique pour le transporter si besoin


----------



## kalm (20 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Et pour revenir un peu au sujet, ils livrent leur mbp retina avec une clé USB contenant un backup de Lion ou tout est dématérialisé ? Je sais qu'elle était fourni avec les MBA mais la je ne la voit pas dans le "contenu du coffret" indiqué sur le site Apple ...


Non,je t'ai dit que ca se faisait via les serveurs Apple en démarrant sur commande +r.


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Non,je t'ai dit que ca se faisait via les serveurs Apple en démarrant sur commande +r.


 
Ok, au temps pour moi


----------



## Ugooo (20 Juin 2012)

Pour la qualité des films, ça donne quoi?


----------



## Guuus (20 Juin 2012)

Macadid a dit:


> Salut Guuus,
> 
> Tout d'abord, merci pour tes impressions, très utiles à ceux qui envisagent de se procurer le nouveau bijou d'Apple.
> 
> ...



RAS concernant le wifi, je télécharge au max de ma connexion donc ça me va...



Ugooo a dit:


> Pour la qualité des films, ça donne quoi?



RAS là dessus non plus, la qualité est super, en full HD les couleurs sont bien petantes et pas de saturation exagérée.. vraiment nickel


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Maintenant, tu peux ne pas le déclarer quand tu rentres, mais si tout est écrit en japonais sur la boite, t'auras du mal à expliquer que t'es parti de France avec ton Mac :love:



en meme temps la boite....tu l 'a laisses à l 'hôtel avec les notices en japonais
le Mac dans le sac à dos protégé par une housse à la con et basta


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour a tous  

Deux écrans externes dessus c'est possible ?
un en mini display => VGA
l'autre en HDMI ?

dans ce cas l'écran du mac ce coup ou reste allumé pour passer a 3 écrans ?

Si les 3 écrans passent alors on peut mettre 3 écrans externe ( deux en mini display et un en HDMI ) mais par contre l'écran du mac ce coupe là non ? 

Je parle ce celà car normalement Ivy bridge le permet 

Merci a vous


----------



## pouf six (20 Juin 2012)

Hello à tous, je cherche des tests de performances avec un Retina cadencé à 2,7 GHz (le max quoi)

Je n'en ai pas trouvé.

Car j'ai actuellement un 2,2GHz en Sandy Bridge, et je voulais savoir la différence en gain de temps pour un export vidéo par exemple 

Merci !


----------



## Beeweek (20 Juin 2012)

Un petit GTA IV testé par quelqu'un dessus ou d'autres jeux ?


----------



## kiri_le_clown (20 Juin 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Deux écrans externes dessus c'est possible ?
> un en mini display => VGA
> ...



Voila ta réponse 

OWC


----------



## darkarkange (22 Juin 2012)

Bon je voulais pas créer un débat inutile et je ne vais pas le continuer. cependant je vais quand même détailler mes propos.
En effet je vais switcher mon Pc vers un mac surtout pour l'OS mac. Mais aussi pour la config qui est vraiment pas mal. ( je sais que ce n'est pas la meilleure config pc pour TOUT et non pas que du jeux. )
J'ai lu tout les messages de Guus c'est pour ça que je pose cette question spécifique. 
Si je compte utiliser Windows c'est juste pour avoir accès à plus de jeux. Et si je me renseigne c'est qu'à ce prix là je me demande si c'est possible sur des jeux récents. 
Je sais tout à fait que les MBP ne sont pas des pcs de gamers. Cependant avec une telle config, et un prix aussi élevé on peut s'attendre à avoir quand même une bonne expérience au niveau jeux.
voilà voilà.. Merci à ceux qui sont ouvert d'esprit et qui ne  cherchent pas la faille.. (@ugoo par ex tes messages résume parfaitement ce que je voulais dire. La prochaine fois j'écrirais peut être un livre avec plusieurs chapitres et des argumentaires pour pouvoir réagir sur ce type de sujet.. )
Et je tiens à remercier guuus pour sa motivation et son envie de partager. 
Peace


----------



## thierfeu (22 Juin 2012)

Ta question est légitime, et on s en fiche des intégristes. Tout comme toi je vais switcher d'un Pc gamer de la mort qui tue, mais qui pèse une tonne qui chauffe la pièce, fait du bruit et consomme à un MBP-R, qui certes chauffe un peu mais est bien moins intrusif


Je connais le prix à payer en terme de FPS, mais je joue de moins en moins, et je sais que je pourrai jouer à mes jeux préférés en définition moyenne sans mettre les détails au taquet...la 650 est suffisante pour ça.  Tout est une question de compromis.  
Le MBP-R n'est pas un portable de gamer, mais on peut jouer à tout avec en natif (1440 x 900)  à mini, 30FPS. C'est ce qu'on doit lui demander.  point


----------



## darkarkange (22 Juin 2012)

thierfeu a dit:


> ta question est légitime, et on s en fiche des intégristes. Tout comme toi je vais switcher d'un pc gamer de la mort qui tue, mais qui pèse une tonne qui chauffe la pièce, fait du bruit et consomme à un mbp-r, qui certes chauffe un peu mais est bien moins intrusif
> 
> 
> je connais le prix à payer en terme de fps, mais je joue de moins en moins, et je sais que je pourrai jouer à mes jeux préférés en définition moyenne sans mettre les détails au taquet...la 650 est suffisante pour ça.  Tout est une question de compromis.
> Le mbp-r n'est pas un portable de gamer, mais on peut jouer à tout avec en natif (1440 x 900)  à mini, 30fps. C'est ce qu'on doit lui demander.  Point




+ 1


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juin 2012)

Ugooo a dit:


> +1000
> 
> arretez un peu avec vos remarques stériles. Le jeu sur Mac n'est pas impossible, c'est plutot le jeu sous OSX qui est tres mal développé. Voilà pourquoi Bootcamp existe. Sur une journée de 24 h, ou en bon geek je passe bien7h sur mon Mac, j'ai bien le droit de jouer 1h30 sous Bootcamp non?
> Vous allez pas me dire d'acheter un PC, ou une PS3, si?
> ...


 
Exactement. Il n'y a pas à s'occuper de ce que font les gens de leurs appareils informatiques.



darkarkange a dit:


> Bon je voulais pas créer un débat inutile et je ne vais pas le continuer. cependant je vais quand même détailler mes propos.
> En effet je vais switcher mon Pc vers un mac surtout pour l'OS mac. Mais aussi pour la config qui est vraiment pas mal. ( je sais que ce n'est pas la meilleure config pc pour TOUT et non pas que du jeux. )
> J'ai lu tout les messages de Guus c'est pour ça que je pose cette question spécifique.
> Si je compte utiliser Windows c'est juste pour avoir accès à plus de jeux. Et si je me renseigne c'est qu'à ce prix là je me demande si c'est possible sur des jeux récents.
> ...


 
Les MacBook Pro tournent très bien sous Windows d'ailleurs pour un même jeu les performances sont nettement plus élevées sous Windows que sous OS X. Les raisons sont simples : portages merdiques, OpenGL nettement moins performant que DirectX et pilotes moisi sous OS X. 

Ce qui est très chiant par contre sous Windows, c'est qu'on perd le switch entre le GPU et que le pilote du touchpad est très limité. L'autonomie est donc moindre, la chauffe plus importante et l'ergonomie réduite. 

C'est tout à fait normal de préférer un MacBook Pro (léger, design, performant et bien fini) à un PC parpaing dit gamer sous Windows.


----------



## darkarkange (22 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Exactement. Il n'y a pas à s'occuper de ce que font les gens de leurs appareils informatiques.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te le fais pas dire, les designs des pc portales gamers ne sont pas du tout à mon gout. et largement trop lourd & gros. C'est sûre qu'on les reconnait ces ordis là  !
Je vois.. merci pour ton explication sur W7! De toute façon je l'utiliserais juste pour lancer mes jeux  Et je suis un joueur console avant tout ( NON on va pas faire un débat la dessu!) donc du gaming occasionnel : j'espère comme dis plus haut que ça ne fera pas trop chauffer les composants du MBP rétina si on mets en high !


----------



## atcha_sama (22 Juin 2012)

thierfeu a dit:


> Ta question est légitime, et on s en fiche des intégristes. Tout comme toi je vais switcher d'un Pc gamer de la mort qui tue, mais qui pèse une tonne qui chauffe la pièce, fait du bruit et consomme à un MBP-R, qui certes chauffe un peu mais est bien moins intrusif
> 
> 
> Je connais le prix à payer en terme de FPS, mais je joue de moins en moins, et je sais que je pourrai jouer à mes jeux préférés en définition moyenne sans mettre les détails au taquet...la 650 est suffisante pour ça.  Tout est une question de compromis.
> Le MBP-R n'est pas un portable de gamer, mais on peut jouer à tout avec en natif (1440 x 900)  à mini, 30FPS. C'est ce qu'on doit lui demander.  point



tout à fait.


----------



## Guuus (22 Juin 2012)

J'hésite à installer bootcamp car je pense que ca va m'énerver de devoir redémarrer juste pour jouer.. sachant que je fais souvent des pauses car je me lasse assez vite donc ça ferait pas mal de redémarrages...


----------



## Ugooo (22 Juin 2012)

Mon MBP early 2011 2,2 haut de gamme (carte 1go) fait tourné the Witcher 2 et Max Payne 3 avec quasi tout en max donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problemes avec les config 2012!!
Par contre je ne sais pas ce que ça donne avec l'écran rétina, qui doit demander pas mal a la CG... Quelques tests seraient bienvenus.


----------



## Maxoubx (22 Juin 2012)

avec le SSD, le boot d'osx me prends 14S sur un MBP de 2011 et le boot de windows 20S

Donc le temps de faire redemarré au max 25S ! si tu as un mot de passe a saisir 

donc tu pourra redémarrer très très vite


----------



## elamapi (22 Juin 2012)

A noter que beaucoup de jeu fonctionne vraiment bien dans une machine virtuelle parallels, ce qui évite de redémarrer et/ou de faire une partition bootcamp.

Avec un SSD c'est encore mieux bien sur.


----------



## Coyote bleu (24 Juin 2012)

Je me suis rendu compte en en maipulant un dans un Apple Store que l'on ne pouvait plus afficher l'autonomie restante dans la barre des menus, mais seulement l'icone ou au mieu le pourcentage de batterie restant ... Est ce que tu me confirmes la chose Guus ou est ce que c'est moi qui commence à débloquer :mouais:


----------



## zirko (24 Juin 2012)

Je confirme. Sur mon MBPR je n'arrive pas a afficher l'autonomie restante.


----------



## Coyote bleu (24 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Je confirme. Sur mon MBPR je n'arrive pas a afficher l'autonomie restante.



Je comprend pas trop la logique d'Apple pour le coup  C'est bete de ne pas proposer cette option :mouais:


----------



## zirko (24 Juin 2012)

On peut quand même consulter la durée restante en cliquant sur l'icône batterie, mais impossible de le laisser afficher à la place du pourcentage.


----------



## Coyote bleu (24 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> On peut quand même consulter la durée restante en cliquant sur l'icône batterie, mais impossible de le laisser afficher à la place du pourcentage.



Oui effectivement j'ai vu qu'on pouvait le consulter en cliquant sur l'icône représentant la petite pile, mais c'est quand même plus pratique de l'avoir affiché en permanence. Et cela semble lié au MBPr, les autres MBP classique proposait bien cette option ... Ou alors Apple a supprimé le sonde qui permet d'avoir cette donnée 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------

Encore une petite question pour Guus, tu nous disais que Lightroom 4.1 était compatible rétina, mais qu'en est il en 1680 ??

A savoir, dans le cadre réservé à la photo, il affiche une photo de 1000 pixels de large sur 1000 pixels de la dalle de l'écran ou sur 1000 pixels de l'image qu'il génère en 3360 avant de la ramener à 2880 pour l'afficher sur l'écran ??


----------



## penseeprofonde (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour !
Quelqu'un a déjà essayé Bootcamp ou pourrait me dire si il y a des soucis avec la résolution ?
Merci  !


----------



## Nyrvan (25 Juin 2012)

Bootcamp marche tout à fait bien à un détail près : la résolution de ton écran est native, soit 2880x1800. D'après Anandtech, il faut attendre qu'Apple mette à jour la partie logiciel de Bootcamp pour ne plus avoir à plisser des yeux.


----------



## Swoop250 (25 Juin 2012)

Voila enfin, le premier test un peu complet  

Merci Anandtech

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6023/the-nextgen-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Juin 2012)

Et la confirmation du bruit... 50 dBA au lieu de 51 dBA, c'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler une avancée même si le type de bruit est moins gênant. Enfin, on peut se consoler éventuellement en se disant que c'est encore plus de puissance avec une très légère réduction des nuisances sonores.


----------



## Coyote bleu (25 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Encore une petite question pour Guus, tu nous disais que Lightroom 4.1 était compatible rétina, mais qu'en est il en 1680 ??
> 
> A savoir, dans le cadre réservé à la photo, il affiche une photo de 1000 pixels de large sur 1000 pixels de la dalle de l'écran ou sur 1000 pixels de l'image qu'il génère en 3360 avant de la ramener à 2880 pour l'afficher sur l'écran ??



Bon et bien j'ai ma réponse :



> Note that we can fit the entire 2880 x 1800 image at 100% almost without having to scroll. This is possible because our screen is actually rendered at 3360 x 2100, with the text and UI elements scaled up so they arent super tiny, yet the image is left unscaled.



Comme ils le disent, la photo n'est pas remise à l'échelle et on a donc plus une pixel d'image pour un pixel d'écran ...

Ce qui leur permet d'afficher en entier dans le cadre en 1920x1080 une image qui devrait en fait occuper tout l'écran ...

Pratique dans une utilisation lambda, mais rédhibitoire à mon sens quand on travail dans le domaine de l'image 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------

En somme leur écran est adapté aux photographes (et éventuellement par extension aux pros de l'image) du moment qu'ils travaillent en rétina, mais si ils ont a pris l'habitude de travailler sur un écran HiRes sur les précédents MBP et ne veulent pas rogner sur leur espace de travail, et bien ils n'ont qu'à passer leur chemin et prendre un MBP 2012 classique. Enfin c'est mon avis du moins


----------



## penseeprofonde (25 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Bootcamp marche tout à fait bien à un détail près : la résolution de ton écran est native, soit 2880x1800. D'après Anandtech, il faut attendre qu'Apple mette à jour la partie logiciel de Bootcamp pour ne plus avoir à plisser des yeux.




Dans Mountain Lion tu crois ?


----------



## xEk (25 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Voila enfin, le premier test un peu complet
> 
> Merci Anandtech
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6023/the-nextgen-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review



Très agréable à lire et de loin le plus complet de tout ceux que j'ai pu lire. Ca va être très long d'attendre jusqu'à la semaine du 23 Juillet que le mien arrive..


----------



## Nyrvan (25 Juin 2012)

penseeprofonde a dit:


> Dans Mountain Lion tu crois ?



Absolument aucune idée mais ce serait bien qu'Apple réagisse assez vite à ce sujet.


----------



## penseeprofonde (25 Juin 2012)

J'ai trouvé ça si jamais, pour ceux que ça intéresse.
Mais malheureusement, mes connaissances en anglais sont assez limitées.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer afin de savoir comment il a fait et les limitations que ça impliques ?


----------



## Ugooo (25 Juin 2012)

Les encoches sur les cotés pour l'arrivée d'air froid, ça risque de remplir le mac de moutons de poussiere en quelques mois non?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Juin 2012)

C'est un risque effectivement d'autant qu'Apple n'a pas mis de filtres. Et à moins d'avoir un pentalobe pour l'ouvrir...


----------



## robertodino (25 Juin 2012)

xEk a dit:


> Très agréable à lire et de loin le plus complet de tout ceux que j'ai pu lire. Ca va être très long d'attendre jusqu'à la semaine du 23 Juillet que le mien arrive..



Oui ben moi c'est pour le 25-31 juillet. C'est long de chez long. Mais peut-être qu'on l'aura avant? Qui sais...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------




Ugooo a dit:


> Les encoches sur les cotés pour l'arrivée d'air froid, ça risque de remplir le mac de moutons de poussiere en quelques mois non?



"Mouton" Designed in California


----------



## Swoop250 (26 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Oui ben moi c'est pour le 25-31 juillet. C'est long de chez long. Mais peut-être qu'on l'aura avant? Qui sais...



Si ça peut te rassurer,  c'était annoncé pour ma part entre le 12 et 18 juillet... et l'expédition vient de partir.... elle devrait arriver "normalement" le 29 juin soit presque 15 jours 'avant sur le planning initial... wait and see


----------



## xEk (26 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Si ça peut te rassurer,  c'était annoncé pour ma part entre le 12 et 18 juillet... et l'expédition vient de partir.... elle devrait arriver "normalement" le 29 juin soit presque 15 jours 'avant sur le planning initial... wait and see



On croise les doigts dans ce cas, ça serait une belle surprise en effet 15 jours d'avance..


----------



## xEk (26 Juin 2012)

Enfin le test de MacGénération !
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/128032/test-du-macbook-pro-retina-15-mi-2012-core-i7-a-2-3-ghz


----------



## robertodino (26 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Si ça peut te rassurer,  c'était annoncé pour ma part entre le 12 et 18 juillet... et l'expédition vient de partir.... elle devrait arriver "normalement" le 29 juin soit presque 15 jours 'avant sur le planning initial... wait and see



Oulaaaaaaaaa, mais c'est fantastique ça 

Quelle configuration?


----------

